# How fixable are Burton Speed Laces?



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a pair of SL-8's and currently have a pair of SL-10's with the speed lace system and have never had an issue with either of them so i would consider your situation atypical. 

I did find some references for replacing a broken speed lace - this one has step-by-step instructions:

oneballjay: How to lace the Burton Speed lace boots in 10 min.

From what I've been able to gather, if you order the new lace from Burton they will send you a tool that helps in the repair but I guess you'd need to contact rider services to double check. 

Good luck man.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Conrad Hart said:


> Just had the bottom lace on one of my 2012 Burton Ions go out today. It's not a snapped lace, it's like the system broke and the lace just won't pull at all anymore. I've tried to figure it out, but I'm also trying not to break things further with my investigations...
> 
> Total bummer end of day too - it was an absolute pain to even get my foot our of the boot since I couldn't loosen the dang thing.
> 
> Anyway, is this the end? Is this something common? These were great boots, but a season and a half seems pretty light for $300+


Something is jammed, it's totally fixable.


----------

